# Fried chicken, taters, biscuits, gravy, lima beans.



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Man, my wife takes good care of me! Life just doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

[He Haw crowd] YUM, YUM! [/He Haw crowd]


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

billhud said:


> Man, my wife takes good care of me! Life just doesn't get any better than this.


Is that homemade, deep fried, like momma used to cook? I like Popeye's! :dr


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

You had me right up 'til the Lima beans.

:tu


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Mark-60 said:


> You had me right up 'til the Lima beans.
> 
> :tu


You have never had lima beans the way they are cooked in the south!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jonesee said:


> You have never had lima beans the way they are cooked in the south!!


I have....still hate 'em.


----------



## crazyhorse67 (Mar 18, 2008)

If you've never had chicken from Raising Cane's, find one, go there, and try it, they're the best chicken fingers I've ever had in my life. They're mostly in the South I think, but there's one in Fort Collins,Co, some in Minnesota, and if nothing else, try it the next time you're in Vegas, there's a couple there. I drive 45 minutes just to eat there sometimes. mmmm


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Jonesee said:


> You have never had lima beans the way they are cooked in the south!!


I've lived in Texas. I've had the food. I just don't like dem lima beans. I don't know why. I just don't.

-Mark.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

That does sound tasty. 
On the lima beans, I remember being alarmed while living in Nashville to find out that macaroni counted as a vegetable at the "meat and three" restaurants -- which is meat and three veggie sides for you unitiated.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

billhud said:


> Man, my wife takes good care of me! Life just doesn't get any better than this.


*Bo, that is good eatin'! *:tu


----------

